#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-10-04
<nigelb> AlanBell, Pendulum: One of you want to talk about a11y during open week?
<Pendulum> nigelb: charlie-tca is already doing so :)
<Pendulum> I will be out of town for most of open week, though
<nigelb> Right, I should learn to read.
<nigelb> :p
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: TheMuso nigelb AlanBell : to fit better with the new track divisions for UDS, I was thinking rather than a "accessibility team" session, to instead do a blueprint for "improving accessibility development & information" or something like that. Thoughts?
<nigelb> +1
<Pendulum> that way it's getting more than just us organised and it means that we can talk devel as well as community
<charlie-tca> Am I behind on things again? new track divisions?
<Pendulum> maco: ^^
<nigelb> charlie-tca: did you see the tracks for this uds?
<charlie-tca> +1 for organized!
<charlie-tca> I glanced at them
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: tracks used to be divided up into things like community, platform, desktop, server, etc.
<nigelb> oh, also, just for people who didn't know yet: I'm 90% not going to make it to uds thanks to denied visa
 * Pendulum hugs nigelb 
<charlie-tca> nigelb: sorry to hear that
<Pendulum> nigelb: I assume you will at least attempt to be there remotely, though?
<nigelb> charlie-tca: I got over it :)
<nigelb> Pendulum: oh YES!
<Pendulum> :D
<charlie-tca> gained 1 to meet: Pendulum  -  lost one I want to meet: nigelb 
<nigelb> lost to meet: ALL. :p
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: yeah, I've gained and lost as well
<Pendulum> maco: have you seen http://www.bryen.com/still-devastated/ and http://pledgie.com/campaigns/13645
<maco> looking
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: btw, did you have any feedback on my idea earlier? other than the "more organised +1" bit?
<Pendulum> maco: btw, you might also be interested in an idea I proposed earlier (around 10:30 if you look for it in scrollback or logs)
<maco> the uds session?
<Pendulum> yeah
<maco> Pendulum: donated & blogged
<TheMuso> Pendulum: No thoughts as yet.
<Pendulum> TheMuso: how're you?
<TheMuso> Pendulum: Not too bad thanks. Had a long weekend here in Australia, so back to work on a Tuesday. Was nice to have the extra day off.
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> TheMuso: I got an e-mail friday that I've ended up with sponsorship after all :)
<TheMuso> Sweet!
<Pendulum> yeah!
<Pendulum> I look forward to seeing you!
<TheMuso> You too.
<charlie-tca> sorry, no, I didn't have more feedback yet
<Pendulum> charlie-tca: no worries :)
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-10-05
<TheMuso> /c/c
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-10-06
<JanC> just saw a cool application: http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/nomon/
<JanC> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qktEuZW92qY&fmt=22 to see how it's used
<AlanBell> demo running on Ubuntu too
<AlanBell> looks like it needs a good sense of rhythm
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-10-10
<austen> Hey
<Pendulum> paul_h1: you're the person who just posted asking about Unity and Orca, right?
<Pendulum> bah
<Pendulum> nevermind
<Pendulum> I was crap at reading names ;-)
<Pendulum> TheMuso: are you aware if any testing was done of running Orca on Unity?
<paul_h1> Pendulum: sorry, did you ask me something? (wasn't paying much attention to computer...)
<Pendulum> paul_h1: I did, but then realised the answer to my question was no :)
<paul_h1> Pendulum: oh okay :) hows it going anyway?
<Pendulum> okay. how're you?
<paul_h1> Pendulum: okay :) job hunting at the mo. how's the ubuntu a11y effort going? I did a successful upgrade to Maverick with Orca the other day :)
<TheMuso> Pendulum: Yes, it doesn't work.
<TheMuso> not completely anyway. GNOME pieces, like network manager/the indicator menus/nautilus work, but the main unity shell doesn't at all.
<paul_h1> is this the netbook UI?
<TheMuso> yes
<Pendulum> TheMuso: ah, okay. Someone asked about it on the list so I figured I'd ask around
<Pendulum> paul_h1: well, we're gearing up to figure out what we want to talk about at UDS and what we want to do this cycle
<TheMuso> I'll reply as well
<Pendulum> I'm starting to think QA is more and more important between the whole Orca & Unity thing and a problem that came up on the list a couple weeks ago with the accessible installer
<Pendulum> or, rather, that it's a role we should do more of
<TheMuso> Agreed. Pitty under normal circumstances, I can't give enough time to that.
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> I wish I had a better ability to test things like Orca because I think they're where we have more issues (opposed to the software I use which has less integration issues and more issues directly with the software, although I've heard it's fixed in Maverick, anyway)
<Pendulum> and breaking things is fun ;-)
<paul_h1> I don't think that maverick can be installed with orca can it? I hit a wall once the webkit bit kicked in
<Pendulum> paul_h1: I think that's right
<paul_h1> that's why I tried a distro upgrade which luckily went well
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> I haven't upgraded my main machine, just my netbook (which has regular ubuntu)
<TheMuso> The problem with the live installer for me, is that it doesn't yet support LVM, and I tend to always install to LVM setups on any of my machines.
<paul_h1> my main work laptop is running maverick quite nicely. I'm hoping to install server edition on a machine soon
<JanC> TheMuso: it might be possible to install on LVM volumes with the live CD installer if you create them first?  or does it really ignore existing LVM volumes??
<TheMuso> JanC: The live installer doesn't have the patchwork at the backend to use LVM.
<TheMuso> Its on the list of requested features, but not there yet.,
<paul_h1> TheMuso: wondering how the process of migrating vinux to use the same build process as ubuntu discs is going?
<TheMuso> paul_h1: Slowly, other interests outside of work/life have kept me away from it somewhat.
<paul_h1> fair enough. is this a project of yours alone? last time I looked at the ninux website I saw no indication that this was an intention of vinux for the future. are the other vinux guys part of these plans?
<TheMuso> paul_h1: They know about them, but are not involved yet. Its something I am doing on my own, due to the difficulty of the process and the systems involved. Once done, I hope to completely document it, so others can learn/maintain it.
<TheMuso> I decided to take this route after seeing the horrible hacky way in which vinux CDs have been produced in the past.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-10-06
 * Pendulum gets to meet joanie today \o/
<AlanBell> yay
 * AlanBell has been working on the a11y release notes
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/oneirica11y
<AlanBell> including asking all the persona's to provide a quote :)
<Pendulum> our personas seem to be mostly positive, are we sure this is accurate?
<Pendulum> ;-)
<AlanBell> I am sure it isn't!
<AlanBell> does dasher work with unity, I haven't tested it yet
<Pendulum> I'm going to do some Oneiric stuff this week so I'm going to test
<AlanBell> Faisal uses it
<Pendulum> (I told apinheiro I would test Dasher, just haven't quite gotten to it because Life Happens)
<AlanBell> and will be happy/sad depending on whether it works
<Pendulum> My guess is that it will work partially, but be a problem with the Dash
<Pendulum> (same as the onBoard bug)
<apinheiro> Pendulum, well, making test I got Caribou antler keyboard working with the dash
<apinheiro> (with some problems)
<apinheiro> not sure if the changes that made due Onboard made this working
<AlanBell> I don't know what the change was in the end, did they patch onboard or was it just unity?
<Pendulum> apinheiro: you got Caribou working? I thought AlanBell was having issues with that. Do you have any documentation on "how" anywhere?
<apinheiro> Pendulum, sorry, afk
<apinheiro> well, I didn't do anything
<apinheiro> in fact was an accident
<apinheiro> I tried to enable osk from the a11y menu, as I thought that that would enable
<apinheiro> onboard
<apinheiro> but started caribou
<apinheiro> and I was able to write on the dash using antler
<apinheiro> Pendulum, in fact, right now it doesn't work :/
<apinheiro> I did an upgrade today, so who knows ...
<Pendulum> so, Dasher almost works with the Dash on Unity 3D
<Pendulum> it is possible, however, you can't see Dasher well enough to definitely know what you're typing
<Pendulum> I'll see about doing a screen shot later. So far, though, it works with everything else
<AlanBell> has it crashed at all?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-10-07
<Fudge> AlanBell  didnt dasher work but full screen, or was that onboard
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-10-02
<jticket> Speech disabled.
<jticket> Disabled freenode speech.
<DomasoFan> hi guys. just tested todays build of ubuntu 12.10. seems the installer seems to be inaccessible after hitting install ubuntu.
<DomasoFan> also when i am using the live session and click the install ubuntu 12.10 icon in the dash it also has issues after the language selection at the beginning.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-10-03
<DomasoFan> hi all.
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-10-05
<DomasoFan> hi all.
<jticket> Hi.
<DomasoFan> anyone knows if ubiquity is still having the crashing issues? i tried a daily from a few days ago and it crashed after selecting the language.
<DomasoFan> well actually it doesn't crash. orca just says install inaccessible. is there a workaround currently?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-10-07
<Fudge> is it the beta or the daily
 * AlanBell checks the daily
<AlanBell> the beta 2 was certainly broken, but that has been fixed now
<AlanBell> yeah, this is broken again, but differently
<AlanBell> bug 1063043 is valid
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1063043 in ubiquity "Inaccessible Installer for 12.10" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063043
<AlanBell> now sound works by default which is great, and orca doesn't crash after the first page, but it doesn't read it either
#ubuntu-accessibility 2013-10-06
<Fudge> why would it be dropped?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2019-10-01
<Fudge> anyone tracking a11y in ubuntu dev anymore?
